# Welcher leichter Schuh gehört in den Rucksack auf der Transalp..?



## Scalpel3000 (30. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
ich suche noch nach einem leichten Schuh (keine Addiletten) den ich nach der Kurbelarbeit im Hotel bzw. Hütte anziehen kann...
Ich weiß eine Transalp ist keine "MODENSCHAU" doch im Hotel möchte ich ungern mit Badelatschen beim Abendbrot am Buffet auftauchen. Auch ein paar Schritte duch eine Ortschaft sollte er verkraften.
Bitte mal um eure Erfahrung / Tipp....

Danke vorab...


----------



## JunkieHoernchen (30. Juni 2006)

Ist wohl eine Frage des Geschmackes und des Gewichtes. Ich hatte schon Flip/ Flops daebei. Leicht günstig und auch modisch noch im Rahmen... Aber wie gesagt liegt nicht jedem...

Greets
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstb (30. Juni 2006)

Ich suche noch jemanden, der mir die hier ausprobiert und mir sagt, wie sie sind.
Hast du denn Gepäcktransport? Wenn nicht, irgendwas nehmen, Hauptsache max. 200g/Paar.


----------



## karstb (30. Juni 2006)

Ich suche noch jemand, der mir diese  Schuhe testet. Wenn du keinen Gepäcktransport hast, maximal 200g/Paar. Der Rest ist egal.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (30. Juni 2006)

Ich hatte an diese DINGER gedacht...
http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=lx_49601&k_id=0106&hot=0


----------



## karstb (30. Juni 2006)

80â¬ fÃ¼r ein paar Hausschuhe, die man frÃ¼her "Laufsocken" nannte?


----------



## zedek (30. Juni 2006)

und grade dieser "wasserschuhe" kannste nach nem 2 wochenurlaub in die tonne kloppen, kauf dir en paar günstige sandalen die dir passen, sind angenehm im sommer, sehen recht gut aus und wiegen nix und dazu nicht so tuffig wie flipflops


----------



## dubbel (30. Juni 2006)

diese lizard-dinger sind schwer und passen kaum. 
ausserdem zu teuer und sehen scheizze aus.  

hat schon jemand flipflops erwähnt?


----------



## jola (1. Juli 2006)

karstb schrieb:
			
		

> Ich suche noch jemanden, der mir die hier ausprobiert und mir sagt, wie sie sind.
> Hast du denn Gepäcktransport? Wenn nicht, irgendwas nehmen, Hauptsache max. 200g/Paar.




Les dir doch mal die Bewertungen zu dem Schuh durch. Bei 90% der Käufer hat die Sandale nicht länger als 3-4mal tragen gehalten ->typischer Wegwerfartikel


----------



## Ottrott (3. Juli 2006)

Nike Mayfly; ca. 40 Euro
eigentlich ein Wettkampfschuh für max. 100 Kilometer. Ist sehr leicht. 200- 250 gramm


----------



## akeem (3. Juli 2006)

Ich hatte letztes mal den hier dabei:

http://www.woick.de/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=810&products_id=11513

Der sieht zumindest nach einer Woche zusammengeknüllt im Rucksack und abendlichen "Wanderungen" durch die Etappenorte noch aus wie neu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

